# Chameleon effect on a SVD



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

I was wondering how easy it'd be to kamillion an SVD, not the batt cap as its plated brass, so I decided to experiment on my Nokia E5. 
Turns out its rather tricky, I wiped the ss back plate down with surgical spirits before the flambe treatment and got some streaking, in hindsight I should probably have washed it afterwards and rinsed with water. 
The small hotspots in the middle were due to me using a dremel Versaflame, I then remembered my blowtorch in the garage which evens the color change out a bit better.
Clear coating ruins the effect as does a beeswax rub and polish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> I was wondering how easy it'd be to kamillion an SVD, not the batt cap as its plated brass, so I decided to experiment on my Nokia E5.
> Turns out its rather tricky, I wiped the ss back plate down with surgical spirits before the flambe treatment and got some streaking, in hindsight I should probably have washed it afterwards and rinsed with water.
> The small hotspots in the middle were due to me using a dremel Versaflame, I then remembered my blowtorch in the garage which evens the color change out a bit better.
> Clear coating ruins the effect as does a beeswax rub and polish.
> View attachment 40504


It is possible, but the steel is way thicker than a phone battery cover so it will take more heat/time to get it to turn. Your biggest challenge is going to be taking the SVD apart, I have one that I tried taking apart to repair the fire button and also wanted to give it a steampunk look while I was at it, getting the top cap off is near impossible 

I only got as far as to remove all the chrome from the brass bits though 

Edit: I have edited your thread title with the correct spelling.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

@BumbleBee no probs with the title edit, I just bumped into the praxis kamillion mod hence my spelling, chameleon will work too. 
I searched for SVD mods here and discovered that its quite a bugger to get the top cap off.
 lots of thinking going on of late.

Ive been stopped at the door of Mavericks & Teazers (strip clubs) too many ideas they said.


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

So the easy bits are done, the telescoping section is thin so kinda hard to get an even coloring with a blow torch. The beauty ring on the other hand, is thick and retains heat for a while, you need to stop before you get the color you want and then sponge or spray it with water as the heat soak knida tends to color it further.







more blue on the other side away from the flame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

My plan to get the 510 connector off was to screw in a sacrificial atty 510 base and lever with 2 x 13mm spanners, yes not the best idea Ive had this year. I should have checked to see if they were separating, that would have been a warning sign that poo was heading to the fan.



I forgot the SVD 510 is plated brass and the atty is stainless steel, so it shot off and stripped out the top 2mm of 510 thread. 
ANyhow it had lifted the SVD 510 up enough for me to get my Leatherman Core serrated blade in the gap and I was able to prise it off without damaging the svd or 510 any further.



Its not a total train smash seeing as I can still still screw in a 510 threaded atty, I just have to be patient and careful. I will probably also turn in the center pin on the atty to allow more threads to engage.



I didnt twist or lever the blade at all, just used the vise to squeeze it in like one would with a wedge. 



The screwdriver method, I used 2 opposite each other and not old rounded edge ones either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

Next up is to pull all 3 switches, they come off from the outside by prying under the trim rings with a decent blade, not those brittle carpet knife blades.
The fire button took a lot of levering from all around the edge. Patience will be rewarded with no gouges on the surrounding SVD body.



The 3 parts of the switch.



Same story with the smaller side buttons.



Before you can slide out the pcb you need to scrape off the 2 dabs of glue holding the plastic end trays in place, makes things easier.



Now you can slide the pcb out, once done desolder the red wire leading down to the batt area, I didnt need to desolder the 510 connection and left it alone.



Next out is the plastic pcb end tray.



Finally, use a tube to press out the batt connector and wire out the back of the SVD, it sits up against a ridge on the inside of the body.



Pressing it out with a copper tube, I took a pic before the batt contact popped out.




Finally its all dismantled, time for the blowtorch, on the ss body not this pcb! ...just checking. 



EDIT
IM happy with the way it turned out, timing is everything, to get the text a different color from the background is tricky and things dont always go as planned. I flamed both ends and left the middle area alone, hence the coloring from the outside in.



This side got a bit too hot while I was reaching for the water misting bottle, hence the very pale blue at the edge.



This gold really pops in direct sunlight, difficult trying to get it on camera.



Im now fiddling trying to get the wires and all back in the casing.
Next installment soon.

Edit 9pm
Finally got it all back together and its working properly. Its not quite a resounding success, I damaged the 510 threads, slipped 3 times with levering the 510 connection off with screwdrivers and bent the trim ring on the fire button trying to press it back in using a vise.
Me and brass...not the best of friends. 

I love the contrasting text, pity about the graunched trim ring.




Thats 15.0Watts not 150w.  Thats the damage to the brass ring on the 510 connection.



Altogether with the Bellus on top and working well...mmm that Bellus looks rather plain now. 



Edit: later on the next day
Gave my Patriot the same heat treatment to see how it would contrast on the SVD. 
Looks okay to me, might tackle the Bellus next.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

Wow @blujeenz 
I admire your work and your patience!
Go for it
I also have a SVD but doubt I could put it through what you have. Lol.


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

Silver said:


> Wow @blujeenz
> I admire your work and your patience!
> Go for it
> I also have a SVD but doubt I could put it through what you have. Lol.



Thanks.
It wasnt a resounding success though, Im a bit heavy handed on the brass, still Im happy with the end result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/12/15)

Fyi the easiest way to get the SVD cap off is to turn the beauty ring on tight clamp the SVD body in a vice with some leather to protect from scratches, wrap a leather strap around the beauty ring and grip it as low down as possible with a vicegrip or waterpump pliers. You dont need alot of clamping force as that would deform the beauty ring, just enough to wiggle the head assembly back and forth side to side. You need a bit of patience and little wiggles. Have opened up my fair share of SVD's this way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (6/12/15)

It turned out very nice blujeenz. Looks good.
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (7/12/15)

This colour is called Neochrome is it not?
The pic of the other mod posted


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

wiesbang said:


> This colour is called Neochrome is it not?
> The pic of the other mod posted



Ive no idea, its the Praxis LE Kamillion and I thought it was heated that way, but taken from their website...


> The Praxis Kamillion builds on the revision 3 with rhodium plating. This mod is built by hand in the USA by Praxis Vapors. These are extremely limited units. The LE stands for Limited Edition. The setup includes a Derringer RDA and drip tip to match the flawless paint job.


----------



## Wyvern (7/12/15)

I would love my little evic in those colours! The rainbow oil slick look is so pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

